# fuse rating



## John

CSDC ELEC said:


> I need some help figuring out the amp rating of a 5 x 20 mm fuse.
> The only markings are T5L 250V. These fuses are integrated in the primary input and secondary output of a control power transformer. The transformer is 440V to 220V, 160VA.
> Any help identifying the amp rating would really be appreciated. I have tried internet searches with no luck


Looks to be a European 5 amp slow blow. 

check out http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/catalogPDF.shtml


----------



## MDShunk

TL is time lag, and 5 is the amp rating.

You sure they're using these on the primary too? Wrong fuse for the primary. A hard short might pop the glass or ceramic.


----------



## frank

MD is correct. This is a time lag 'slow blow' fuse. Odd to find them in the secondary though. Not unusual for the primary,


Frank


----------

